# stonewash bredli ??



## chappo89 (Sep 6, 2015)

I recently heard of a morph of bredli python called "stonewash" I've tried finding out more with little luck other than some pics. I'm wondering if someone can tell me more about this morph and if they are they available in Australia?


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 6, 2015)

Is this name from overseas? They do some very unusual breeding overseas. The other day on an overseas forum I commented on someone's "coastal" python, which looked very much like a jag. He told me that there was no way it was a jag, but line bred for the colours. Very interesting when you know that it is very rare to find pure carpets overseas.


----------



## chappo89 (Sep 6, 2015)

Here's a link to some info on the morph. I'm constantly surprised by reptiles I see overseas pinefamily.

http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/showthread.php?35727-New-morph-proves-out!!!


----------



## Shotta (Sep 6, 2015)

there were a couple of bredli bred in australia that look pretty much identical to the stonewash bredli,but not sure if it was proved to be genetic or not.. Someone here might have the answer..


----------



## HiramAbiff (Sep 6, 2015)

Shotta said:


> there were a couple of bredli bred in australia that look pretty much identical to the stonewash bredli,but not sure if it was proved to be genetic or not.. Someone here might have the answer..


The person that had them contracted SV.
I wouldn't hold my breath for hatchies.


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 9, 2015)

They look almost like hypos but with a few more light spots. Certainly look interesting.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixen (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a male that I'm still working on proving out. More than one person has examples of these animals in Australia, that's sad to hear one of the others has come down a case of SV what a shame. 

He's been put over a normal female this season so fingers crossed for eggs - but if it's a recessive trait as it is overseas, then will still be a few years wait before I know for sure.


----------



## chappo89 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, really sad to hear about the case of sv. It's at least good to hear that the morph is here in Australia. Fingers are crossed for u vixen, he looks amazing.


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 10, 2015)

Vixen, that snake looks awesome. Better than the others I saw photos of 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 10, 2015)

Is this the same as what was being called the "freckled bredli" or something different?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 10, 2015)

Same thing, Stonewash is just the name given to the oveaseas morph but in Australia it's been called both Freckle / Stonewash


----------

